# US Nationals Hotel



## Justin Baek (Jun 28, 2016)

Anyone going to Nats? If so, is any one staying at the Radisson Hotel near by b/c I feel like the only one staying there and everyone is going to the Holiday Inn. If you are staying there, it would be cool if I could meet up with those who are.


----------

